# Post your eyes thread.



## vanWinchester

Edit by Lance: Post your eyes here. @[email protected]





imru2 said:


> Since everyone thinks I look SAAAD all the time, I thought I'd add another pic to see if I can look... less sad. These are after the purple/pink hair phase. About 8months old now. Ten points to anyone who can tell where I used to work.


*stares at you*
Wha...what? Work? Huh? Where? What now? <___<
Sorry, guess I was too distracted to look at your sexiness, imru. Jesus Hell. I knew you are beautiful and smexy, but THAT much? Will you marry me? O////o

Oh and here, you said you liked eyeliner and I didn't have a pic earlier. 
This is what I do when I feel like "putting up much". 
Mostly I do it more decent / a bit different though. 











I will make some more interesting pics for you *soon* I guess. *grin*


----------



## Liontiger

Meh, I dunno where my last comment went -_-

Anywho, since we're doing eyes, here are mine. (Stupid smudging eyeliner on the bottom, grr)


----------



## pianopraze

my eyes:


----------



## de l'eau salée

Eyes! I love 'em .

I don't really feel like searching for a picture and cropping it, but my eyes are hazel and can look green, yellow, or light brown depending on what I'm wearing.


----------



## vanWinchester

*lol*
Okay, this works. An own Thread for eyes. Awesome :tongue:

I really dig your pic, *Lion*. 
And *Piano *just looks coooool. *grin*


----------



## pianopraze

vanWinchester said:


> *lol*
> Okay, this works. An own Thread for eyes. Awesome :tongue:
> 
> I really dig your pic, *Lion*.
> And *Piano *just looks coooool. *grin*


Why thank you, they are my best feature

Here's another...


----------



## Liontiger

pianopraze said:


> Why thank you, they are my best feature
> 
> Here's another...


Ah some actual eyes this time? much better :laughing: You know, you should wear eyeliner. Eyeliner just makes your eyes pop :wink:


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Happy

Liontiger said:


> Ah some actual eyes this time? much better :laughing: You know, you should wear eyeliner. Eyeliner just makes your eyes pop :wink:



What and look like this?


----------



## Marino

Ah, eyes... the window to the soul.

....Ohwait.:crazy:


----------



## Liontiger

Lance said:


> What and look like this?


That's eyeshadow, not eye_liner. _Yeesh, get it right. :dry:


----------



## Happy

Liontiger said:


> That's eyeshadow, not eye_liner. _Yeesh, get it right. :dry:


Oh right. I should have known that. :laughing:


----------



## pianopraze

Liontiger said:


> Ah some actual eyes this time? much better :laughing: You know, you should wear eyeliner. Eyeliner just makes your eyes pop :wink:


The sun makes my eyes pop.. even guys are like "wow! look at his eyes!"


----------



## vanWinchester

pianopraze said:


> Why thank you, they are my best feature
> 
> Here's another...


Oooh, I dig that pic a lot! Damn awesome, *Piano*. roud:


----------



## So Long So Long

Because of a lack of a camera, my camera phone, and any real current pictures of me... Here's some cropped eyes from a picture of me when I was really young... I'd say my eyes are basically the same, though.


----------



## Kevinaswell

Hhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm..............

Mmmmmmmmaaaaaayyyyyyybbbbbbbbeeeeeeee I'll give this a go later on at some point.........

Cuz I do like eyes...............


----------



## Ćerulean

Let's hear it for the INFJ "psychic" eyes, they call it.


----------



## Vasoline

<- My eye


----------



## Kevinaswell

This is the handy work of an INFP ex-girlfriend of mine:


----------



## de l'eau salée

Haha, that makeup is actually pretty cool :tongue: 

Here's my eye


----------



## BehindSmile

They are blue-ish green. When sunlight hits them, a light turquoise. if I wear blue, they are more blue, if i wear green, they are more green. I was wearing black in this picture...haha.


----------



## TreeBob

BehindSmile said:


> They are blue-ish green. When sunlight hits them, a light turquoise. if I wear blue, they are more blue, if i wear green, they are more green. I was wearing black in this picture...haha.


 Holy hell you all have beautiful eyes!


----------



## BehindSmile

It all depends on lighting...clothing...but here are more eye pictures.


----------



## pianopraze

beautiful!


----------



## Liontiger

Erm, this one I didn't photoshop to death like the other one :crazy:


----------



## knght990

Yikes, i should cleaned the windows before i took the pic..... but ah well











Webshots - Full Size Photo


Suddenly haveing issues with embedding photos. So there is a link in case it dosent work.


----------



## knght990

Lion, your eyes don't need photoshop


----------



## TheDOtster

I love being able to leave one in color and put the rest of the pic black and white, fun! :laughing:









You can kinda see my contacts, but they're clear I promise I'm not cheating :tongue:


----------



## Stoic

I don't really like my eyes but here they are >.>


----------



## Eylrid

TheDOtster said:


> I love being able to leave one in color and put the rest of the pic black and white, fun! :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can kinda see my contacts, but they're clear I promise I'm not cheating :tongue:


Woah! That's crazy!


----------



## OrangeAppled

My eyes:


----------



## Viktoria2

OrangeAppled said:


> My eyes:


*You have such beautiful eyes. You look like you are a person with purpose, I haven't seen such a thing in quite a while. *roud:


----------



## Selene

Finally I figured out how to upload images, so I get to show you my eyes! (I'm not narcissistic much.)


----------



## peterpan2k

So Long So Long said:


> Because of a lack of a camera, my camera phone, and any real current pictures of me... Here's some cropped eyes from a picture of me when I was really young... I'd say my eyes are basically the same, though.


Love your eyes. I'll probably be wrong, but are you from Japanese heritage?


----------



## Kokos

Basically


----------



## 480

Selene said:


> Finally I figured out how to upload images, so I get to show you my eyes! (I'm not narcissistic much.)


Holy crap, it's Harry Potter!


----------



## Selene

Bear said:


> Holy crap, it's Harry Potter!


Neh...it used to be much worse than that. :laughing: Compare these two images:


----------



## MiasmaResonance

One: 









Two:


----------



## pianopraze

MiasmaResonance said:


> One:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two:


beautiful!


----------



## Quaris




----------



## Spooky




----------



## Amusea

Somewhat over exposed, but you get an idea of colour.












Gives you a bit of an idea of how clothing affects my eye colour - I'm wearing green in this photo. Green always does it! Otherwise, they're blue like the first one.


----------



## Private Enemy

​


----------



## babblingbrook

I'm very proud of my new button eyes (and nose)


----------



## Eylrid

Ooh. Creepy.


----------



## Selene

Shadow said:


>


Looks like Anakin in Episode II. :laughing:


----------



## Spooky

Selene said:


> Looks like Anakin in Episode II. :laughing:


I've been told that before. I think I see the most resemblance in this picture:


----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## EvilByte




----------



## knght990

HollyGolightly said:


>


you stole audrey's eyes didnt you


----------



## FleetFox

:blushed:...


----------



## Viktoria2

FleetFox said:


> :blushed:...


*Hottt. roud:*


----------



## FleetFox

Viktoria said:


> *Hottt. roud:*


 
thanks Viktoria,

you always have something nice to say about us INFPs:happy:, you're good to have around on this forum


----------



## Viktoria2

FleetFox said:


> thanks Viktoria,
> 
> you always have something nice to say about us INFPs:happy:, you're good to have around on this forum


*Aww thanks! :happy:*
*
EDIT: What happened to what I wrote? I said-- INFP's are cool. I find them really interesting and wish I could be more like an INFP because they so often come up with great ideas, and are more often in their own little world. They intrigue me and I wish they were more common. *

* off topic, let's see...*









*The world is ending. A picture with eyes. *


----------



## FleetFox

Viktoria said:


> *Aww thanks! :happy:*
> 
> *EDIT: What happened to what I wrote? I said-- INFP's are cool. I find them really interesting and wish I could be more like an INFP because they so often come up with great ideas, and are more often in their own little world. They intrigue me and I wish they were more common. *
> 
> *off topic, let's see...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The world is ending. A picture with eyes. *


 

Is that you!? WOW, you're absolutely gorgeous :blushed:


----------



## Viktoria2

FleetFox said:


> Is that you!? WOW, you're absolutely gorgeous :blushed:


*Thank you FleetFox roud:*


----------



## FleetFox

Viktoria said:


> *Thank you FleetFox roud:*


well now your my new PC crush... it's official :laughing:

and it's funny what you say about INFPs, because I hope to eventually be more ENFP. Maybe come out of my shell a bit more, it'd be nice.


----------



## Viktoria2

FleetFox said:


> well now your my new PC crush... it's official :laughing:


*Yess. roud: Add me on skype. *


----------



## FleetFox

oh, i wouldn't have it any other way

if only i knew how to use it... :blushed:hah


----------



## pianopraze

Viktoria said:


> *Aww thanks! :happy:*
> *
> EDIT: What happened to what I wrote? I said-- INFP's are cool. I find them really interesting and wish I could be more like an INFP because they so often come up with great ideas, and are more often in their own little world. They intrigue me and I wish they were more common. *
> 
> * off topic, let's see...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The world is ending. A picture with eyes. *


Nice! A pic with your face! You are a very pretty young lady!

*hugz*


----------



## Viktoria2

pianopraze said:


> Nice! A pic with your face! You are a very pretty young lady!
> 
> *hugz*


*Aww, your so nice! *hugs**


----------



## FleetFox

I hope you put more up... roud:


----------



## JojoGopher

Eww. My eye is kinda lumpy, lol!


----------



## HollyGolightly

knght990 said:


> you stole audrey's eyes didnt you


Lmao I wish  Her eyes were naturally big I have to put tons of eyeliner on to make mine look big


----------



## Selene

Viktoria said:


> *Aww thanks! :happy:*
> *
> EDIT: What happened to what I wrote? I said-- INFP's are cool. I find them really interesting and wish I could be more like an INFP because they so often come up with great ideas, and are more often in their own little world. They intrigue me and I wish they were more common. *
> 
> * off topic, let's see...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The world is ending. A picture with eyes. *


I wish I could see more of your eyes. :blushed: :laughing:


----------



## flyintheointment

Nice eyes everyone.


----------



## Lyonessian

Without photoshop, here are two distinct views (and two distinct expressions as well :laughing: )

Normal in sunlight with a distinct O HAI THERE gaze









Just normal inside... with an expression of meh.


----------



## Ninja




----------



## Charlie Chaotic

You can't resist these:


----------



## Happy

Viktoria said:


> *Aww thanks! :happy:*
> *
> EDIT: What happened to what I wrote? I said-- INFP's are cool. I find them really interesting and wish I could be more like an INFP because they so often come up with great ideas, and are more often in their own little world. They intrigue me and I wish they were more common. *
> 
> * off topic, let's see...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The world is ending. A picture with eyes. *


Viktoria, you look so much like this girl that was in my high school class in the Philippines named Maja Salvador. She quit high school and went on to become a super star celebrity in the Philippines.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maja_Salvador


----------



## Charlie Chaotic

The resemblance is uncanny. Both are very pretty


----------



## Viktoria2

Lance said:


> Viktoria, you look so much like this girl that was in my high school class in the Philippines named Maja Salvador. She quit high school and went on to become a super star celebrity in the Philippines.
> 
> 
> Maja Salvador - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Maja Salvador Sexy Shoot


*I don't use this phrase often, but...Oh...my...God...
That's the face I see in the mirror whenever I wake up! It must be my twin! That's so scary! My eyes are a bit more almond shaped, but other than that...
and you said she became a superstar? Wow. Impressive. 
I think that's the highest compliment I ever got. Thanks lance. *


----------



## Bohemian

I have Central Heterochromia


----------



## BioVariant

View attachment 303


My EYE!!!!!!!


----------



## Bohemian

Liontiger said:


> Meh, I dunno where my last comment went -_-
> 
> Anywho, since we're doing eyes, here are mine. (Stupid smudging eyeliner on the bottom, grr)


Do you have Central Heterochromia?


----------



## entpreter

I love eyes. I think that everyone's eyes are interesting and beautiful. I hope my pic downloaded correctly--it wouldn't let me copy and paste.


----------



## pianopraze

pretty eyes and eyebrows too!


----------



## entpreter

pianopraze said:


> pretty eyes and eyebrows too!


haha, thanks! my eyebrows got me into a lot of trouble with my parents and teachers--they made me look too sassy and up to no good.


----------



## pianopraze

entpreter said:


> haha, thanks! my eyebrows got me into a lot of trouble with my parents and teachers--they made me look too sassy and up to no good.


I'm sure it was the eyebrows....:tongue:


----------



## entpreter

pianopraze said:


> I'm sure it was the eyebrows....:tongue:


:crazy: I have no idea what you are hinting at. I was an angel.


----------



## dru7170

Grim said:


> dru7170,
> 
> I agree with Bella... your eyes reminded me of the ocean. For a moment I thought I could smell the salty air.


oooh these compliments are making me all tingly. =]

it never even occurred to me until fairly recently that my eyes were anything other than exceptionally average.


----------



## HollyGolightly

dru7170 you have amazing eyes!!!! I'd do you but I'm not that way inclined plus Beefy wouldn't be pleased.
In other words you are very pretty


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

i rely more on...inner beauty


----------



## HollyGolightly

Wow you have lovely eyelashes. I lurrrve long eyelashes.


----------



## BehindSmile

Swimming on a nice summer day.


----------



## HollyGolightly

BehindSmile: you're eyes are a beautiful colour _and _a beautiful shape. Mine are a nice colour but they droop down  
Can I have yours?


----------



## BehindSmile

Aww, well thank you! I'm sure your eyes are gorgeous! :happy:


----------



## Irulan

View attachment 331


My first time attempting to post a picture from my own computer. Hope it works. :crazy:

Tiny picture but clickable it seems.


----------



## TreeBob

BehindSmile is ubber sexy


----------



## Ćerulean

TreeBob is ubber sexy


----------



## BehindSmile

Res said:


> TreeBob is ubber sexy


I agree :laughing:


----------



## 480

I saw Irulan's eyes and it made me throw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## BehindSmile

Grim said:


> I saw Irulan's eyes and it made me throw up a little in my mouth.


Why would you say something like that? I think they are beautiful!


----------



## Halloween Decor

*Eyes.*


----------



## TreeBob

Grim said:


> I saw Irulan's eyes and it made me throw up a little in my mouth.


Ahh yeah wtf? Maybe he threw up from the butterflies they created in his tummy? Her eyes were f'ing sweet.


----------



## Lucretius

Grim said:


> I saw Irulan's eyes and it made me throw up a little in my mouth.


I'm guessing this is a joke?


----------



## Marino

Azrael said:


> I'm guessing this is a joke?


Yeah. I think he was using irony but it just went over peoples' heads. :crazy:


----------



## BehindSmile

Marino said:


> Yeah. I think he was using irony but it just went over peoples' heads. :crazy:


This is quite possible, things go over my head quite a bit. :crazy:


----------



## Lilsnowy

Irulan's eyes are intense!


----------



## Irulan

Grim said:


> I saw Irulan's eyes and it made me throw up a little in my mouth.


Aw, you're so sweet Grimmy Bear.

:crazy:


----------



## sunshine

I think I've already posted here, but here's some more eyes. :tongue:


----------



## 480

INFPharmacist said:


> Here are my eyes:
> View attachment 339


That would be great.... if we could actually see anything. Come on girl, you can do better than that!


----------



## justjessie

i see you


----------



## INFpharmacist

Grim said:


> That would be great.... if we could actually see anything. Come on girl, you can do better than that!


NOOOOO! Why wasn't that good enough? I have big, curvy eyes, ok? :blushed: (guess you could say they're almond-shaped)


----------



## 480

INFPharmacist said:


> NOOOOO! Why wasn't that good enough? I have big, curvy eyes, ok? :blushed: (guess you could say they're almond-shaped)


Because the picture was small, and grainy. I'm sure you have nice eyes... but I'll just have to take your word for it.


----------



## INFpharmacist

Grim said:


> Because the picture was small, and grainy. I'm sure you have nice eyes... but I'll just have to take your word for it.


It's actually a big picture, but it resizes wrong. Oh well...

I don't have a camera, either.:frustrating:


----------



## Tantive

I wish I had made a picture of my eyes when they were eyedropped. They completely relaxed. and my pupil was friggen HUGE. Like a wild animal looking at you.


----------



## twistylicious




----------



## glitterincateyez




----------



## ster

she says hi


----------



## VernalVal

Right eye:







left eye









haha I have weird eyes...(I don't have round pupils...)


----------



## Danse Macabre

^^ Wow, I don't mean to be rude, but does that affect your eyesight at all? I've never seen it before.

Anyway, my eyes off my shitty phone camera...


----------



## 480

DanseMacabre said:


> ^^ Wow, I don't mean to be rude, but does that affect your eyesight at all? I've never seen it before.
> 
> Anyway, my eyes off my shitty phone camera...


The irony of this post is that it works perfectly with your avatar. I just followed the arrow, and sure enough... there you were. But then, that's the point, isnt it?


----------



## Sunless

No wonder everyone thinks im maaaaaad :mellow:


----------



## skycloud86

My eyes in natural light - 










My eyes in artificial light -


----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## InvisibleJim




----------



## StephAnne04




----------



## snail




----------



## Galaris

I only know that...
the quality sucks
it was taken at my bf's the 17/10/2009 but I seriously don't remember the moment DX


----------



## Scylla

just brown~ and only because there was flash. usually they just look... very black, lol.


----------



## TreeBob

Here are mine:










This one close up.


----------



## Narrator

I have nothing of a good resolution, but this is fitting:


----------



## 666

banned user said:


>



It's gorgeous! ;]


----------



## Gracie

Scylla said:


> just brown~ and only because there was flash. usually they just look... very black, lol.


You have BEAUTIFUL eyes! I mean that, of course, in the least creepy way possible. :happy:


----------



## Scylla

thank you, gracie! i used to hate them but i think those bad boys ain't too bad now ;3

and don't worry at all, i like to creep my friends out for fun, hahaha.

<3!


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

weird thread xD


----------



## Poetbynight

To:Liontiger
I was just wondering.
Are those really your eyes?
They're beautiful enough to have come from either heaven or photoshop.


----------



## Kanon




----------



## Galaris

Photoshop work LOL


----------



## Hiccups24-7

And yes I am a ninja when I'm not surfing the net or making muffins for the homeless.


----------



## bombshellex

Nevermindddddddd. I can't get my eyes to go on here


----------



## whyerr

only one eye, black and white + photoshopped, YES I am THAT paranoid! :laughing:


----------



## ollie

TreeBob said:


> Here are mine:


I love green eyes!


----------



## jlynnr

green.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic

Okay... all I see are hazel eyes (Jlynnr and Ollie) that say they are green...

My eyes are hazel but in most light appear green:


----------



## ollie

Oh, I know they're hazel. If they look green at the moment, then I will say they are green. I wish I had green eyes...maybe I should invest in some colour contacts.


----------



## fribblesandyoko

Liontiger said:


> Meh, I dunno where my last comment went -_-
> 
> Anywho, since we're doing eyes, here are mine. (Stupid smudging eyeliner on the bottom, grr)


Holy wow, you have beautiful eyes! 


Mine are quite boring. I hate the color & no one ever comments on them.


----------



## Metis

Here's a somewhat blurry picture of both eyes:










And a close up of one eye:


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34




----------



## Aßbiscuits

I took one just there with my shitty webcam because the flash on my cameras too bright to take a photo that close and the natural brightness is too dark to not come out blurry:dry:

My eyes are really strange, one of them is discoloured with a violet hue, and the other one is fully blue. I usually change the tint in my pictures to hide this but you can even see it in my avatar.

Here's the example, the attatchment's coming out really small though.











Okay, it's not coming out at all. Just click on the thumbnail lol....so much bother xP


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Arachnophobia

assbiscuits said:


> I took one just there with my shitty webcam because the flash on my cameras too bright to take a photo that close and the natural brightness is too dark to not come out blurry:dry:
> 
> My eyes are really strange, one of them is discoloured with a violet hue, and the other one is fully blue. I usually change the tint in my pictures to hide this but you can even see it in my avatar.
> 
> Here's the example, the attatchment's coming out really small though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, it's not coming out at all. Just click on the thumbnail lol....so much bother xP


That could be partial albinism or so. There's 2 layers of colour in the eye. The outer layer determines the eye colour someone has, the inner layer prevents that light from inside the eye gets reflected back outside. In some cases of albinism, that second layer is less coloured than it should be and their eyes get a red or pink touch because the red from the blood vessels shines through. That could be why your eye seems a bit violet side, the outer layer is blue and red is shining through from the inside of your eye.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Arachnophobia said:


> That could be partial albinism or so. There's 2 layers of colour in the eye. The outer layer determines the eye colour someone has, the inner layer prevents that light from inside the eye gets reflected back outside. In some cases of albinism, that second layer is less coloured than it should be and their eyes get a red or pink touch because the red from the blood vessels shines through. That could be why your eye seems a bit violet side, the outer layer is blue and red is shining through from the inside of your eye.


My skin is super pale too and my hair has always been a very bright shade of blonde or white when I was younger but my eye sight is perfect so I don't think I have partial albinism. But my eyes _are_ extremely sensitive to sunlight :crying:


----------



## Rugwyn




----------



## Garden

I posted this in another thread, so...



> These ones are mine, and there's a shine on them because I cropped these out from another photo, in which I took a photo of myself from a higher angle near a window.
> 
> A friend of mine told me that my eyes are very mysterious and expressive, and that she likes them. Also, my other friends told me that my eyes are pretty BIG, and wondered if I wear contact/circle lenses or not... which I don't, because I don't like sticking things into my eyes.


----------



## Jingo

Same picture as in my signature, but I'll post it here just in case I change my signature later.


----------



## Cytine

Wow eyes are seriously cool. They are all fundamentally the same basic shapes but there are such subtle yet profound differences in everyones. It's even more amazing that humans have such an advanced ability to recognize and differentiate those small variations.

That being said, there are multiple pairs of eyes posted here who I would swear belong to a bunch of different people I know. Fantastic!

oh yeah here's mine, just because I wanna be part of the group roud:


----------



## Misanthropy




----------



## iChelsea




----------



## dru7170

damn, but it's been a while since i've posted here. anyway...


----------



## chickydoda




----------



## tisina




----------



## Lala

Gosh, blue eyes sure are common! I don't mean that in a bad way, more like "Why wasn't I born with them... :crying:"


----------



## tisina

holy crap you don't need to wish for them your eyes are stunning as is wow.


----------



## Linesky

entpreter said:


> I love eyes. I think that everyone's eyes are interesting and beautiful. I hope my pic downloaded correctly--it wouldn't let me copy and paste.


I like it.
Optimistic/energetic person?


----------



## Linesky

Kuja said:


> Woaw...My eye, at least a part of it...( I was tired hence the red 'lines')


I fell into space:O.


----------



## Linesky

NatalieAnne said:


>


Omg! .


----------



## Linesky

Lala said:


> Gosh, blue eyes sure are common! I don't mean that in a bad way, more like "Why wasn't I born with them... :crying:"


Pwetty pwetty. You have an extraordinary look overall .


----------



## Linesky

dru7170 said:


>


I'm in love with your eye colour.

... Hey uh, sorry for spamming several times in a row, but this thread pretty much rocks.


----------



## dru7170

thanks. :3

they seem to change colors in different lighting; that picture tharr was taken in direct sunlight. sometimes they appear blue, sometimes green or gray. i wonder why they do that. =/


----------



## mari

Just AN eye.


----------



## wolfberry

Mis yux (I'm sorry about the quality of the pictures; they are green eyes). 
I would like to have big and flashing black eyes...like a gypsy! But instead I have little green ones. Like in Havisham. 

Notice the Troubled Skin and wonky eyebrows!
Say hi to Sime and Artie in the background.


----------



## momidoll

my eyes


----------



## MissMaja




----------



## BudaRhythmic

This is the best picture I could find of my eyes....I will have to take one sometime.

Obviously this was edited, but my friend just made evrything b&w except my eyes, which have hair in front of them, so its hard to tell. 

meh...*sends* xD


----------



## tehTerminator

Srry for the horrible quality.


----------



## BudaRhythmic

Angelina said:


> Srry for the horrible quality.



It's ok, you DO have pretty eyes, weather or not I can tell what color they are is irrelevant to that roud:


----------



## In a Quandary

I figured there was no more appropriate thread.


----------



## tehTerminator

BudaRhythmic said:


> It's ok, you DO have pretty eyes, weather or not I can tell what color they are is irrelevant to that roud:


Naaw, Thank you!  And they are brown xD


----------



## BudaRhythmic

In a Quandary said:


> I figured there was no more appropriate thread.


yar! I wish I could draw... is this a self eye-portrait? roud:


----------



## In a Quandary

BudaRhythmic said:


> yar! I wish I could draw... is this a self eye-portrait? roud:


Yes.

(10 characters.)


----------



## BudaRhythmic

In a Quandary said:


> Yes.
> 
> (10 characters.)


thats awesome! now I'm curious if your real eye looks similar


----------



## Sizzorhandz

Look at my avatar, my eyes are technically considered blue, but I have yellow starbursts in th emiddle so they are knida green too. I think they are the color of water, not green not blue not really any color.


----------



## BudaRhythmic

Sizzorhandz said:


> Look at my avatar, my eyes are technically considered blue, but I have yellow starbursts in th emiddle so they are knida green too. I think they are the color of water, not green not blue not really any color.


that's how my eyes are! if I wear a green shirt, they're green. If I wear a blue shirt, they're blue. Depending on what colors are around me they will be different lol


----------



## In a Quandary

BudaRhythmic said:


> thats awesome! now I'm curious if your real eye looks similar


It ought to. :wink: Unfortunately, all I have at hand is webcam and insufficient lighting...


----------



## BudaRhythmic

In a Quandary said:


> It ought to. :wink: Unfortunately, all I have at hand is webcam and insufficient lighting...


I wouldn't say identical, but it was damned close! Of course, I'd need your eyeball to be blown up to be as big as the drawing to say exactly but its w/e i think i can tell. you're a better artist than I'll ever be lol that much is for sure.


----------



## tehTerminator

Decided to try to draw my eyes too:








again, sorry bout the quality. dropped my camera in a river so I only have webb-cam -_-


----------



## BudaRhythmic

Angelina said:


> Decided to try to draw my eyes too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, sorry bout the quality. dropped my camera in a river so I only have webb-cam -_-


bah! you can draw better than me too! lol~

After you posted your actual eyeball I didn't think you wore glasses. I wear em too, tried contacts but they just do not want to cooperate with my eyeballs lol.


----------



## tehTerminator

BudaRhythmic said:


> bah! you can draw better than me too! lol~
> 
> After you posted your actual eyeball I didn't think you wore glasses. I wear em too, tried contacts but they just do not want to cooperate with my eyeballs lol.


 It depends, sometime I lose them and walk around half blind XD but yeah, not doing the contact thing again


----------



## walkawaysun09




----------



## MuffinPwnz

It's me!!!


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

OK this has been bugging me for some time...I want to know what's the name of my eye color...I think its hazel but im not sure...what you guys think?


----------



## thisisme




----------



## jack in the box

Lightleggy said:


> OK this has been bugging me for some time...I want to know what's the name of my eye color...I think its hazel but im not sure...what you guys think?


yeah, i think they're hazel too.. they're kind of orange-yy which is pretty. they're either light brown or hazel, but i'm pretty sure they're hazel.


----------



## silverlined

Lightleggy said:


> OK this has been bugging me for some time...I want to know what's the name of my eye color...I think its hazel but im not sure...what you guys think?


Your eyes are about the same color as mine and I consider mine light brown.


----------



## Rayne

Possibly amber? Eye color - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NightSkyGirl




----------



## jack in the box

NightSkyGirl said:


>


absolutely beautiful.


----------



## NightSkyGirl

frannieulo said:


> absolutely beautiful.


Aw, thank you!


----------



## Halcy0n

I LOVE EYES!!


----------



## thisisme

that's a cool picture borntorave!


----------



## bionic

I have very intense eyes. :/


----------



## haplo

I think they look pretty freakin sweet!


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## trondor

Hope this works. Sorry for blurriness, crappy cell phone camera.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Looks like my last post didn't work. Hope this one does.


----------



## Calvaire

None are edited.

I also didn't notice how much they change in different lighting.
They look greenish to me which is weird.

P.S-yes the first one is upside down..


----------



## Han

Here dey are!
This was the only photo of my eyes I could find because they get all scrunched up and dissapear when I smile.
:tongue:


----------



## NightSkyGirl

Troisi said:


> Looks like my last post didn't work. Hope this one does.


Aw, your eyes look like they're very sad. :sad:


----------



## suicidal_orange

Lullabyblossom said:


> I totally think they are pure blue! :happy:


Thanks - I'll have to look into what's up with my monitor!


----------



## Lady Lullaby

skycloud86 said:


> No, my username comes from an online character I once had called Atlantis Skycloud.


Awesome! roud:


----------



## CuritadeRana

[/U]


Is this considered the INFJ stare? Actually I was just getting frustrated that I couldn't get a decent shot with the camera and had to keep taking it. :blushed: At least that avocado mud mask is doing it's job or else I would really be scary :laughing:


----------



## Linus

I would say it is roud:


----------



## Devilsapple




----------



## digital

Damn it's hard to take photos of your own eyes. My eyes actually have a pattern. I hear they look like a tapestry


----------



## Celastrus




----------



## Mantis

I just attached the image..where is it?


----------



## Mantis

lol. nevermind, it's there.


----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## Red Leaf

Here ya go:


----------



## Molock

I suppose they are blue-green...


----------



## Celastrus

Mantis said:


> I just attached the image..where is it?[/quote]
> 
> You have cute cheeks. They look like some of my family - the Thrasher's & O'Neal's. It's a big world though, so I don't expect you're related closely. Just wanted to say. :)


----------



## Macrosapien

Celastrus said:


> You have cute cheeks. They look like some of my family - the Thrasher's & O'Neal's. It's a big world though, so I don't expect you're related closely. Just wanted to say.


Your avatar is very disturbing :crazy:


----------



## Halcy0n




----------



## coffeemuse

See through me.


----------



## Shaun of Leeds

The camera and indeed the light could have been better but meh, this is almost normal expression.


----------



## soya




----------



## Schadenfreude




----------



## Rationality




----------



## Mantis

Shaun of Leeds said:


> The camera and indeed the light could have been better but meh, this is almost normal expression.


damn, that's cute. :crazy:


----------



## Lullaby

You're only getting one, but rest assured - the other is the same. Damn, I miss that piercing...


----------



## LeafStew




----------



## AirMarionette




----------



## ilphithra

Hmm... My eyes are photosensitive.
Any advice on how to take a picture of them without getting myself blind?


----------



## Black Rabbit

^Wear sunglasses







Oh wait.


----------



## sayalain




----------



## Greenfeldspar

Brown as dirt.


----------



## Inverse

<3


----------



## Darkestblue

Schadenfreude said:


>










Marry me?


----------



## Darkestblue

My default eyes









My "orly?" eyes (yeah, not much different than default)









My "i'm gonna kick you in the neck" eyes









My teehee eyes


----------



## Calvaire




----------



## RyRyMini

Hmm.


----------



## Turelie

Taken in December or January...you can see the camera. lol


----------



## viva

though the difference seems much more drastic because of the shadow, my eyes ARE two different colors.


----------



## Oliver

I hate to admit it, but I've never been able to like my own eyes. Today I have -8.0 myopia on both eyes and wear contacts. I was a very lively kid but when I received my thick ugly glasses in 3rd grade and was subsequently bullied for them for many years, I turned into the quiet and reserved adult I am today.

In high school, I decided to get contact lenses, but the trouble didn't end there. My eyes became bloodshot and irritated, and I became too shy to look in people's eyes any more. I have very sensitive eyes and went through many many different types of lenses before I found the ones I'm currently using about a month ago. It's such a relief to be able to feel like a normal human being again, although it will probably take a few years before I can begin to slightly like myself again.

Face

@vivacissimamente
I don't notice the difference very much, but I like the color. It suits you. :happy:


----------



## GailStrife

Oliver said:


> I hate to admit it, but I've never been able to like my own eyes. Today I have -8.0 myopia on both eyes and wear contacts. I was a very lively kid but when I received my thick ugly glasses in 3rd grade and was subsequently bullied for them for many years, I turned into the quiet and reserved adult I am today.
> 
> In high school, I decided to get contact lenses, but the trouble didn't end there. My eyes became bloodshot and irritated, and I became too shy to look in people's eyes any more. I have very sensitive eyes and went through many many different types of lenses before I found the ones I'm currently using about a month ago. It's such a relief to be able to feel like a normal human being again, although it will probably take a few years before I can begin to slightly like myself again.
> 
> Face
> 
> @vivacissimamente
> I don't notice the difference very much, but I like the color. It suits you. :happy:


I'm so glad you were able to find contacts that worked well. I hope you are able to someday like your eyes because they are quite lovely and are an amazing color!


----------



## Oliver

Yeah, these contacts are expensive as heck, but worth every penny. The technology is brand new, they've only been on the market for 5 months. I'm very lucky that there finally is one that fits even my super-sensitive eyes.

Oh, and thanks. :blushed:


----------



## Booty Shorts




----------



## Hiki

Props to the women here who didn't and don't wear fake eyelashes, you're more beautiful than that.  

I've posted this before somewhere:









Middle- Dilated eyes:


----------



## DemonAbyss10

hooray for central heterochromia. My eyes tend to shift through a range. in really bright lighting they have a really narrow gold band right round the pupil, with an extremely thick grey/green band, and a light violet blue outer rim. From a distance though they tend to look like a seafoam green.

Darker lighting conditions, same deal but darker colours. From a distance can seem like an olive green almost.


----------



## Bev

Hey hope this works knowing my laptop it won't!But yeah heres some eyes :happy:


----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## WildWinds

Kinda poor quality, but whatcha expect with a webcam :tongue:


----------



## Oleas

The second picture I thought was cute because of the sparkle thing *giggles* :blushed:


----------



## The Exception




----------



## Immemorial

Lulz. I'm aware of how bad this is, but I don't care.


----------



## explorer197020

White said:


> Meh, I dunno where my last comment went -_-
> 
> Anywho, since we're doing eyes, here are mine. (Stupid smudging eyeliner on the bottom, grr)


Wonderful color!!!


----------



## explorer197020

Han said:


> Here dey are!
> This was the only photo of my eyes I could find because they get all scrunched up and dissapear when I smile.
> :tongue:


Beautiful color of green!


----------



## explorer197020

teflon said:


> Sometimes they're more blue, sometimes they're more green.


Both are beautiful


----------



## Bev

This better work!


----------



## acey86

taken on a bad camera phone a while back...


----------



## DreamTheater

note: I am not tired or high. Also, it looks like the lawn was left to grow a little too long


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Don't stare too closely into the eye of an INTP!


----------



## Naama




----------



## phoelomek

Acey, your eye is beautiful. :blushed:










My right eye didn't know if it wanted to be green or brown; it's a bit confused. :tongue:


----------



## TheYellow

Green/yellow thing going on.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

you can see where they sliced off the top of my eye to insert the lens yum!


----------



## fire469

I can't figure out how to get a pic off my mac into here, but my eyes are a hazel/blue ish :happy:


----------



## SuperDevastation




----------



## aidin36

My eyes, late at night, when I was Tired:


----------



## Anamorphique

Sorry, it's also got the rest of my face.


----------



## raymond

I don't have photos of just my eyes, but these are the ones you can see them best in (these are not edited)


----------



## Stolen

@raymond 
That color light makes your eyes very piercing.


----------



## raymond

Yea, it was snowy and overcast out. Made for a cool picture. My eyes are more of a blue-green with gold/yellow all strewn about. Usually people don't notice my eyes as they're not piercing at all like those photos would suggest, but if they do they tend to think they're pretty. I got voted best eyes in school. I guess that says something haha.


----------



## saynomore

http://ohscience.tumblr.com/post/3691277880/suggested-by-iamahurricane


----------



## Anamorphique

I've no idea why my eyes look this light. They're usually a very dark brown


----------



## LittleHawk




----------



## keyso

Giving this a go. Windows to the soul and all. What do you see?


----------



## Mister_Blue91




----------



## Invidia

Changed my mind, sorry


----------



## Tiramesu

Webcam > My camera


----------



## Kr3m1in

This shirt is an ugly color, but whatever, it's a Communist Party shirt



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 3053

Also: spot


----------



## fouxdafafa




----------



## BudaRhythmic

best I could get lol


----------



## nottie

This one looks cooler.








This one shows the green.

C:



keyso said:


> Giving this a go. Windows to the soul and all. What do you see?


Eyes :tongue:


----------



## The_World_As_Will

No photos in colour

sooo....


----------



## soya




----------



## catchingcomets




----------



## Tucken

@lovegames25 Then let me tell you they are clear and beautiful. Pretty girl.


----------



## Coburn

Click on them if you want the photo to expand.


----------



## Sina

gorgeous eyes, i love the shape! @Azure Bass 
@lovegames25 , your eyes are anything but empty. they are incredibly expressive. and definitely very beautiful


----------



## Weltschmerz

I like this thread, and I had many pictures, so here goes:


----------



## Clear

Here they are.  (Even if captured with a webcam of questionable quality...) I really like this thread. Eyes are such beautiful things: I'd probably stare at them more in real life if it didn't creep people out so much.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Lady Starbird

My eyes! No makeup. :kitteh:

I look so tired.


----------



## Nyx

This is my eye


----------



## .17485

Here are pictures of my eyes. 

The first one is at home

The second at a party

The third I had to take to get my passport done.


----------



## Destiny Lund

I almost never wear eyeshadow, & I only wear eyeliner sometimes, but I was at a party, & I already had this picture, so here ya go. 
roud:

My eyes are mostly cloudy grey, they have a tint of blue, I have some gold flecks in the center around my pupil so in certain lighting they can look greenish(cause of the mixture of "yellow"ish & blue tint mixing together), & the rings around my irises are midnight blue.
:crazy:

(You'll have to click on the pic to enlarge it)


----------



## Macrosapien

Destiny Lund said:


> View attachment 25914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost never wear eyeshadow, & I only wear eyeliner sometimes, but I was at a party, & I already had this picture, so here ya go.
> roud:
> 
> My eyes are mostly cloudy grey, they have a tint of blue, I have some gold flecks in the center around my pupil so in certain lighting they can look greenish(cause of the mixture of "yellow"ish & blue tint mixing together), & the rings around my irises are midnight blue.
> :crazy:
> 
> (You'll have to click on the pic to enlarge it)


the shape of your eyes are interesting, they remind me of Brittany Murphy (rip) eyes minus the color).


----------



## Destiny Lund

OH WOW, ur the 3rd person in my life to tell me that. LOL!
;D
Yea, I have big eyes & they're puppy dog shaped I guess U could say. The eyelids slant slightly downward. Since I have eyes like that & full pouty lips, ppl often mistake me for being depressed or mad at the world, but I'm actually extremely excitable, hyper, & have a high spirit. 
;P


----------



## Pig_Destroyer

I can see I can see I'm goin blind


----------



## Eerie




----------



## luemb

One eye with contact: 



I'm fascinated by the patterns, the "fingerprints" of eyes.


----------



## PurpleTree

listentothemountains said:


> One eye with contact:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fascinated by the patterns, the "fingerprints" of eyes.


It’s so _blue._ There’s not a trace of yellow or brown toward the center. 
Elijah Wood eyeball. :tongue:


----------



## luemb

darkewe said:


> It’s so _blue._ There’s not a trace of yellow or brown toward the center.
> Elijah Wood eyeball. :tongue:


And people say I'm cold... hm.


----------



## Sanskrit

listentothemountains said:


> One eye with contact:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fascinated by the patterns, the "fingerprints" of eyes.


Is that your eye?


----------



## luemb

Sanskrit said:


> Is that your eye?


Did someone steal yours and you are looking for a new one? This one's not for sale. (yes.)


EDIT: I think I might have found an INTP streak somewhere in my personality today. I'm tired of responding in a completely normal way.


----------



## Sanskrit

listentothemountains said:


> Did someone steal yours and you are looking for a new one? This one's not for sale. (yes.)


Well I was rather asking due the reflection of the room on it and the drapes. Those need to be hung again. They seem a bit shaggy.
But someone indeed stole mine. I was looking for a replacement close to my own eye colour so I'll be _seeing_ you later.


----------



## luemb

Sanskrit said:


> Well I was rather asking due the reflection of the room on it and the drapes. Those need to be hung again. They seem a bit shaggy.
> But someone indeed stole mine. I was looking for a replacement close to my own eye colour so I'll be _seeing_ you later.


Lol got the magnifying lens out to inspect this eye eh? Hm... well, whatever you were thinking was drapes, probably is not, due to the fact that we took these in the evening, with flashlights, so all the lighting had to come from inside the room itself. 

Now look, I'm sure we can work out some sort of bargain... I think I can find you others that are much better quality. Mine are impure, there is that very fine ring of brown. You wouldn't want that to spoil your perfect eyes.


----------



## Sanskrit

listentothemountains said:


> Lol got the magnifying lens out to inspect this eye eh? Hm... well, whatever you were thinking was drapes, probably is not, due to the fact that we took these in the evening, with flashlights, so all the lighting had to come from inside the room itself.
> 
> Now look, I'm sure we can work out some sort of bargain... I think I can find you others that are much better quality. Mine are impure, there is that very fine ring of brown. You wouldn't want that to spoil your perfect eyes.


Oh I have set of two intact. But those 126 on the wall are missing one.
With image that size (one you get by clicking that picture) you don't really need a magnifying glass.


----------



## luemb

Sanskrit said:


> Oh I have set of two intact. But those 126 on the wall are missing one.
> With image that size (one you get by clicking that picture) you don't really need a magnifying glass.


Well, I would suggest throwing the heads out... your house might smart smelling pretty bad soon.

At that size it's almost possible to get lost in someone's eyes...


----------



## BlueG




----------



## clicheguevara

I would have posted a link to the INFPs' eyes thread because I already posted this one there some time ago but I'm too lazy to find it so... these are my eyes.


----------



## luemb

It's getting cold around here.


----------



## Dimensional Transition

Type my eye?


----------



## luemb

Dimensional Transition said:


> Type my eye?


Hm. Strong preference for observing the world, although coupled with a protective device to allow it to shut off the inflow of sensations. Small pupil, also suggesting Se is not dominant. Due to the cool blues and yellows (that make it look a bit green) I would suggest a detached preference, and hence a T type. Therefore, ISTP. 

XD.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Wobzter

Woaaah, beautiful Eerie!
Anyway, here is one of mine:










Type if you like


----------



## Eerie

Eerie said:


>


^ I'm creeped out by how that isn't me. :|


----------



## jacy




----------



## mmmaacca




----------



## Cloudlight

I would post, but I don't have any crazy eye color that would shatter the minds of the members of PerC and bring angels to tears. D:
(Read: everyone in this thread has eyes that shatter my mind and brings angels to tears. )


----------



## Eerie




----------



## n2freedom

.............


----------



## quadrivium

hazel?


----------



## enneagram6level9

istj . now lets see if this pic uploads


----------



## natamalie

make up free too


----------



## robespierre




----------



## ProfessorLiver

Better than the last one.


----------



## doucette

Exiting, my first picture in this forum... I still don´t have the courage to send my both eyes


----------



## WolfStar

You people think up the weirdest things, hahaha. Here's a terrible quality webcam shot for yah.


----------



## downsowf

First picture post. Crotch shot coming next.


----------



## WolfStar

downsowf said:


> First picture post. Crotch shot coming next.


I eagerly await.


----------



## Zerosum

doucette said:


> Exiting, my first picture in this forum... I still don´t have the courage to send my both eyes


You have actually saved me sometime messing around with a camera! Your eyes are identical to both of mine lol (unless your other eye is a different colour...) How strange and fascinating!


----------



## doucette

Zerosum said:


> You have actually saved me sometime messing around with a camera! Your eyes are identical to both of mine lol (unless your other eye is a different colour...) How strange and fascinating!


. And you are boy.


----------



## Zerosum

doucette said:


> . And you are boy.


Lol! I meant the colours identical! Obviously my facial features are going to be different


----------



## doucette

Zerosum said:


> Lol! I meant the colours identical! Obviously my facial features are going to be different


 
You have good color in your eyes


----------



## Frosty

Here's one of them. I made everything black & white except the iris.


----------



## Cetanu

This is my eye :3


----------



## r.adical




----------



## AimfortheBrain

nevermind..............


----------



## DirtyMink

Boring brown-eyes


----------



## Quenjy

Awesome quality though.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man

I knew taking all those random pictures of my eyes up close would come in handy one day!

View attachment 30115


----------



## potato




----------



## Muser

So...what happens here? Post your eyes and thank the ones you like?


----------



## Maze

Sorry it's so huge...


----------



## PaulFalcon

INTP eyes!


----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Dylio

soulsearch said:


> I love your hair O.O"


Its different now  I think I was only 17 in this picture. Surprisingly i didnt use a straightener or any hair products!


----------



## tacesiface

After taking a* Fly in the Eye*
Zipping downhill on my fixie.


----------



## misstheground

Eyessss. 
One and a half eyes, to be precise.
And half of my face, and a toboggan.


----------



## Azure Bass




----------



## nomnomcornships

Edited it to make it appear clearer.
Oh editor.
How i love thee so.


----------



## TemptedFate

Not sure if my eyes look NF or not, but here they are haha


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

*stares at you*

PS... the first two were edited. I don't actually have really unrealistically, blatantly purple eyes. xD


----------



## chip

I Hate this picture. No sleep. 4 am. Oh well. Fuck it.


----------



## saltare

Old photo. Too lazy..


----------



## Vivz

*My eyes*









just posting a picture of my eyes.


----------



## Kat91

my eyes:


----------



## MrShatter

Kat91 said:


> my eyes:


Hehe :tongue: you gotta be close to appreciate those babies!


----------



## Eerie

I moved most of my dropbox photos so they don't show up anymore, so i figured i'd post one ;P


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

wow such beautiful eyes everyone!


----------



## Autumn Raven

Deez eyeballs mine.


----------



## Autumn Raven

Eerie said:


> I moved most of my dropbox photos so they don't show up anymore, so i figured i'd post one ;P


 Very alluring, miss. Be careful with those things.


----------



## Autumn Raven

AppleCat said:


>


 Marry me, please.


----------



## Hruberen

*If someone can help me nail down a color for my eyes, I would be glad, it's kind of hard as they shift colors in different lighting, also message me if these pictures go down, so I can put them back up*

Bonus:


----------



## knittigan

Hruberen said:


> *If someone can help me nail down a color for my eyes, I would be glad, it's kind of hard as they shift colors in different lighting, also message me if these pictures go down, so I can put them back up*


Slate grey?


----------



## Hruberen

I like that description, I came up with moon green.

Slate grey doesn't have enough green in it, Fern green has too much green in it, moon green is not a color.
NVM, I was looking at slate grey teal, slate grey fits almost perfectly.


----------



## Ablysmal

I don't know why, but I think of an owl when I see this pic of myself XD


----------



## Kat91

MrShatter said:


> Hehe :tongue: you gotta be close to appreciate those babies!


Bit late replying but I'm confused by what you meant


----------



## The Purple Theory

A bit blurry but here you go!


----------



## MrShatter

Kat91 said:


> Bit late replying but I'm confused by what you meant


They're pretty,


----------



## Kat91

MrShatter said:


> They're pretty,


Oh haha I feel dumb now...thank you, they're about the only feature I'm okay with


----------



## MrShatter

Kat91 said:


> Oh haha I feel dumb now...thank you, they're about the only feature I'm okay with


I was reflecting on it, it was a strange way to put it :tongue: so don't feel ashamed by your confusion. I think I was trying to allude to the fact that one could use it as an excuse to get close to you... Yes. Strange. I'll leave now.


----------



## brennycat




----------



## brennycat




----------



## archangelic peon

Ooo oooo can we have a sub section/thread with all of the heterochromia (different color eyes both sectoral and complete)
pics???
I have a MAJOR coolness fetish for heterochromia...:as in it is in my top 5 criteria for future girlfriends :kitteh:


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Autumn Raven said:


> Marry me, please.


I have to warn you, I am actually just a pair of eyes. :wink:


----------



## marzipan01




----------



## marzipan01

I really like this thread and it makes me wonder about eyes being the gateway of the soul. 
I feel like I can really see into your beautiful personalities from looking at your eyes.


----------



## marzipan01

snail said:


> Here's something I did for fun, but...


This is awesome.


----------



## Autumn Raven

AppleCat said:


> I have to warn you, I am actually just a pair of eyes. :wink:


I don't mind at all.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

Well, here ye go. This is one of the few times when my eyebrows aren't pointing downward.







(sorry for the bad quality)


----------



## Marisa




----------



## gabschaves




----------



## hydrogen

.
.
<------------------------------------- Ta da.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

My eyes are considered hazel....they are an olive green/gold color, but they change depending on what I'm wearing.


----------



## Nintendo 64

Eyes? Nope. One eye.










Boom.


----------



## Miss Scarlet




----------



## misstheground

My friend just got a fancy camera. Naturally, I made him take a picture of my eye. ;D
I'm trying to figure out why my eyelashes are reflected funny in it.


----------



## Sander

Heh, I took this picture once for whatever reason.
I didn't think I'd ever find a purpose for it.


----------



## misstheground

Sander said:


> Heh, I took this picture once for whatever reason.
> I didn't think I'd ever find a purpose for it.


We are similar-eye buddies! :happy:


----------



## hazzacanary

There we go!


----------



## DreamStepper

Here you go


----------



## Sander

misstheground said:


> We are similar-eye buddies! :happy:


Oh wow, I never had eye buddies before. :]


----------



## Elaminopy

It was kinda dark and probably in an alley.


----------



## Impermanence

Here you go...


----------



## zallla

View attachment 37973

I can see your heart and soul


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

Smile for the camera.


----------



## chasingdreams

My eyes.


----------



## too INTP to pick one name

This thread needs more INTENSITY.


----------



## JoanCrawford

Oh god, I hate pictures...


----------



## HAL 9000

Now that I think about it, my eyes are rather round, aren't they? Maybe not
Here ya go


----------



## knittigan

HAL 9000 said:


> Now that I think about it, my eyes are rather round, aren't they? Maybe notHere ya go
> View attachment 51094


Technically quite round, yes. But they remind me of Emmy Rossum. Pretty!


----------



## vikingbitch




----------



## nakkinaama

Omg i love eyes!


----------



## Mashidar

Oh camera phone, where would I be without you.


----------



## Dolorous Haze

That's my eye...it's about as much as you're going to see of me. (Paranoia isn't fun :tongue


----------



## Natalia




----------



## JoanCrawford

Mashidar said:


> Oh camera phone, where would I be without you.


Ugh, I want your eye color! D: <3


----------



## Mashidar

JoanCrawford said:


> Ugh, I want your eye color! D: <3


Eye color is one of my charming features. *laughs*


----------



## JoanCrawford

Mashidar said:


> Eye color is one of my charming features. *laughs*


Aww, well judging by that picture you look rather handsome. ;-)


----------



## Mashidar

JoanCrawford said:


> Aww, well judging by that picture you look rather handsome. ;-)


That's a sweet thought, but I already figured you were sweet.


----------



## INTJellectual

Here's my eye


----------



## nessarific

Sorry it's not just my eyes... too lazy to crop it haha. It's all about the eyes in this one though!


----------



## Konigsberg

Here's mine, don't mind the hair disaster- or my face. My eyes are dark brown, but if you close-up when light hits them they're like this:







Not sure why the picture came out horizontal tho.
@Mashidar amazing eye color! It's not just because of the green, but the intensity of it. Very nice o:


----------



## kadda1212

Well, these are mine.


----------



## ohmykaffy




----------



## Tacedhyse

My eyes are pretty much the only physical characteristic of mine I'm not radically insecure about.


----------



## momof2

This is actually my husband who is an INFJ I wanted to show some INFJ's eyes.


----------



## 2Thumbs

Can you guess my type by looking at eyes?


----------



## Autumn_tails

It's only one eye, but I love this picture  I took it during a phase I went through photographing people's eyes


----------



## L

I love this picture.


----------



## L

2thumbs said:


> View attachment 52808
> can you guess my type by looking at eyes?


isfp

EDIT: I went with SP because there is a sensuous in your face as well as the typical 'sweetness' I attribute to Fi types. You seemed to be more gentle than an Se dom though, so I went with ISFP.


----------



## 2Thumbs

L said:


> isfp
> 
> EDIT: I went with SP because there is a sensuous in your face as well as the typical 'sweetness' I attribute to Fi types. You seemed to be more gentle than an Se dom though, so I went with ISFP.


Hey nice, bang on L ! I like your explanation of ya thinking process in your decision.
Cheers for typing


----------



## 2Thumbs

Tacedhyse said:


> My eyes are pretty much the only physical characteristic of mine I'm not radically insecure about.


 Wow what stunning peepers you got ! You don't half look alot like PJ Harvey..she's an infp too i believe


----------



## Tacedhyse

2Thumbs said:


> Wow what stunning peepers you got ! You don't half look alot like PJ Harvey..she's an infp too i believe


Thank you!


----------



## YourVeryFlesh

<<<


----------



## NT the DC

2Thumbs said:


> View attachment 52808
> Can you guess my type by looking at eyes?


INFJ lol

Ha, I just saw the reveal.
Your eyes don't remind me of my exs, who is also an ISFP.


----------



## Paradox1987

Without my glasses.


----------



## Destiny Dawn




----------



## fihe

I like my eye makeup in this picture:










I don't usually photoshop my pictures, but I wanted to erase the veins in my eyes, and fix a few other things. I should have fixed my eyebrows too -_-


----------



## Kriash

double post


----------



## Kriash

I have a single eye >.> Does this count? haha.
Also, it doesn't always look that color. Here is another (with bonus kitty!)








*makes note to eventually take a picture with both eyes*

aaaahhhh it's so huge >.> <.<


----------



## leftbanke

_Attempting the INFJ death stare. _;-)


----------



## Kittann

I love this thread! 
I find it hard to define my eye colour - they're like bluey-greeny-grey with a bit of yellow near the pupil. 







​


----------



## Mashidar

Kittann said:


> I love this thread!
> I find it hard to define my eye colour - they're like bluey-greeny-grey with a bit of yellow near the iris.
> 
> View attachment 54387
> ​


The color...it's mystical.


----------



## Kittann

Mashidar said:


> The color...it's mystical.


Aw thanks!​


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Sorry about the funny angle (my eyes arent normally crossed like that) I find it super difficult to take a picture of myself with a phone camera.


----------



## Mashidar

You know looking back on my eyes photo that I took, I'm kinda shocked on the fact that it turned out so well. At the same time I look at it and say, man I look like I'm 34. *laughs*


----------



## whoameye




----------



## MsFancyPants

I like this thread idea...
Some anonymity can remain


----------



## legallyblonde502

can you guess my type from my eyes?


----------



## Mashidar

legallyblonde502 said:


> can you guess my type from my eyes?


Alas I'm not that good at guessing someone's type in general, but I will say that I love how your eyes look in general. 

Edit: Thought I would add a new photo just for the heck of keeping the thread themed.


----------



## legallyblonde502

Mashidar said:


> Alas I'm not that good at guessing someone's type in general, but I will say that I love how your eyes look in general.


Thanks!  I never liked the color (they're gray) but I guess I can't complain cause I got some big ones.


----------



## legallyblonde502

@Mashidar - very handsome!


----------



## Kittann

legallyblonde502 said:


> can you guess my type from my eyes?


I guessed ESFP! Close but no cigar. 
​


----------



## nakkinaama

Audrey said:


>


Your eyes remind me of the girl with the dragon tattoo! *_*


----------



## nakkinaama

DemonAbyss10 said:


> meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried 2 different rooms due to lighting differences. Trying to get as much eye detail as I can. It is funny how much lighting affects my hair colour as well.


And your eyes remind me of Jim Carrey


----------



## clarinet cigarette




----------



## jjr667

decided to delete my pciture, so il lguess the type of the person above me instead: ISFJ?


oh crap you cant, never mind lol


----------



## FiddleheadFern

My happy eyes! roud:


----------



## Nastorm

wow this is creepy.


----------



## chimeric

ENFP eyes:










:happy:


----------



## juliana333

... just kidding those are contacts for when i went to a music festival....hehe.. real--










<3


----------



## Marek

Here's me...


----------



## dizzycactus

can probably tell I'm pretty tired lol...


----------



## 2eng

..... ..


----------



## ChaoticNao

Muh Eyes c:


----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## xxdanniixx

=)


----------



## azdahak

View attachment 67536


----------



## Antipode




----------



## Alumina




----------



## ManWithoutHats

This is one freaky forum..


----------



## DoctorYikes

Stumbled across this one... Heh.


----------



## morituro




----------



## zallla

View attachment 67625

*Never* lose your sense of wonder :kitteh::crazy:


----------



## gracElizabeth




----------



## 3053

more of a fringe shot though


----------



## LoveAshley




----------



## geniusdexter

Here's mine, and its extension. (the camera, lol.)


----------



## Aquamarine

View attachment 72405


----------



## koenigscat

Close enough??


----------



## austin_music

that's my eye. with a mole. lol


----------



## Krelian91

Oh what the hell, why not. They're just eyes after all.











>_<


----------



## IndigoCopper

Aight.


----------



## Kyora

and with the flash on


----------



## ITeachYo

Very dramatic... was a look I did for a makeup blog. EYE SEE YOU!


----------



## Pixzelina

Okay


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Ma eyes, without eyeliner and what have you.


----------



## jdstankosky




----------



## Emtropy

I'm kinda bong-eyed...:/


----------



## Mammon

opeth98 said:


> View attachment 75721
> 
> 
> I'm kinda bong-eyed...:/


Your eyes look cute lol


----------



## Emtropy

Merihim said:


> Your eyes look cute lol


Thanks, haha. The more I look at them, the more uneven they seem to get...optical illusion?


----------



## Mammon

opeth98 said:


> Thanks, haha. The more I look at them, the more uneven they seem to get...optical illusion?


Don't worry about it. No one is 100% symetric. I have an ear that sits slightly lower than the other.

Looks more like a head tilt or camera tilt though.


----------



## Emtropy

Merihim said:


> Don't worry about it. No one is 100% symetric. I have an ear that sits slightly lower than the other.
> 
> Looks more like a head tilt or camera tilt though.


That's fair enough. And yeah, I had to kinda strain my neck to get my eyes close enough to the webcam. Even if they are a little uneven, I don't think it's noticeable irl, so it's good.


----------



## HellCat




----------



## Invidia




----------



## Devil




----------



## Serpent

When I first read the title of this thread, I diabolically pictured a gullible adolescent poking his eyeballs out with a pair of tongs and transporting them to the OP in a package captioned 'Fragile'. :crazy:


----------



## DevilishGrin




----------



## TwistedMuses

What a dopey stare, haha.


----------



## Niight0wl




----------



## EternalNocturne

I could 'shop a crop of a photo..
Or I could be lazy and post the same photo I just used for two other threads, and tell you.
DON'T LOOK AT MY NOSE.









What insightful insight do you get from these eyes... Other than the fact I should probably go to bed soon.


----------



## MartinW

My eyes :


----------



## RadiantViolet

Here's one of em


----------



## spoo93

Damn that flash was blinding, still seeing colours


----------



## entheos




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

MartinW said:


> My eyes :


Four eyes. :laughing:


----------



## Vivid Melody




----------



## lestrade

goddamn asian eyes


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Saki

ATLeow said:


> I have very few photos of my eyes (no-one takes pictures of me :sad and this is the only one where they show up close to their actual colour. Other photos they just look black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would _kill_ for some lighter-coloured eyes.



I normally don't spazz over brown eyes but... *.* WOW. It's like the deepest, darkest hazelnut~


Also, I really need to get a picture of both my eyes... If I ever get my camera fixed I will! Till then, my avatar's good enough.


----------



## Cold

it is me :}


----------



## Soulfully

And here comes my eye snapshot!


----------



## imaginaryrobot




----------



## Faygo




----------



## disguise

Were green eyes supposed to be rare?


----------



## cherry branches

123itsmarie said:


> My eyes are practically unnoticeable but I think that says a lot about my personality, actually.
> View attachment 92246


so beautiful!! They're far from unnoticeable!


----------



## cherry branches

disguise said:


> Were green eyes supposed to be rare?


I think only 1-2% of people have green eyes. Very pretty!


----------



## cherry branches

deesu said:


>


seriously? wow.


----------



## cherry branches

Empress Appleia Cattius XII said:


> Mein peepers.


Beautiful. What character you have, Empress Appleia!


----------



## cherry branches

View attachment 92548


----------



## disguise

cherybranchs said:


> I think only 1-2% of people have green eyes. Very pretty!


I am/was a bit skeptic about the 1-2%, since in my country there are a lot of people with green eyes. But then again on a global level they are probably quite rare (especially if I'd go to Asia or somewhere similar).


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Yes really.


----------



## Tzara




----------



## cherry branches

Tzara said:


>


mysteriously captivating eyes, @Tzara!


----------



## Eudaimonia

computer camera isn't that good


----------



## cherry branches

Eudaimonia said:


> computer camera isn't that good
> 
> View attachment 92636


 You have thoughtful eyes, @Eudaimonia.


----------



## Eudaimonia

cherybranchs said:


> You have thoughtful eyes, @_Eudaimonia_.


That is the nicest thing anyone has ever said about my eyes. Thank you.


----------



## cherry branches

Eudaimonia said:


> That is the nicest thing anyone has ever said about my eyes. Thank you.


you're so welcome.


----------



## John Coltrane




----------



## 77124

Here are mine, people have told me that I "have a look in my eyes", I have no clue what that means tho.


----------



## slightlycrazed




----------



## Ad Astra

slightlycrazed said:


> View attachment 93022


Oooooh so pretty and blue!!!!


----------



## John Coltrane

slightlycrazed said:


> View attachment 93022


 http://files.sharenator.com/puking_rainbows_meme_rage_face-s522x399-333362-580.jpg


----------



## Tauke

slightlycrazed said:


> View attachment 93022


Very strong blue, quite unique I'd say. My colour is more generic: 

View attachment 93268


----------



## Eagle9615

This picture looked better on my phone:


----------



## iwrite

jeesh i look like i'm going to kill someone


----------



## Momentz

Would've been much better if I didn't have such a shitty laptop camera.


----------



## Riptide




----------



## Tzara

Proof I was born as a spawn of satan.


----------



## noelani887

Lol I was making a weird face in this picture so that's why I look crazy. I'm going to post this just because I think it's amusing


----------



## Mair




----------



## booster.bs




----------



## Argentum

One of the few pictures I have that actually shows the color well.

Edit: Huh. I dunno how to get the picture bigger in the post. If I click on it, it's the right size... Ah well.


----------



## Moonshake

_I

see

right

through

you
_


----------



## candijoy




----------



## InAName




----------



## O_o

can shine all the fucking light I want on them but they'll always be just brown. Curse you folk with dem green and blue eyes.


----------



## Obscure

Lover said:


> They look more like INTJ eyes


OMG exactly! ^^


----------



## Obscure

lestrade said:


> goddamn asian eyes
> 
> View attachment 81840


They're pweety


----------



## Mirjam

I lost my camera so I used my Mac. :S 
_#NoMakeup #AllNatural_... Sorry I just had to do it.


----------



## Mirjam

O_o said:


> can shine all the fucking light I want on them but they'll always be just brown. Cure you folk with dem green and blue eyes.


I think that colour is beautiful


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## StunnedFox




----------



## StoryLover221B

Sorry, these are really bad pics. Also, in the last one my makeup is awful because it's how I did it as Rapunzel on Halloween so I was sort of, uh, experimenting, but whatever. :blushed: But yes. I have green eyes. ...Which are usually hidden by glasses, because I'm too lazy to wake up and use contacts, and do not look very green in this lighting. :tongue:





















(Did that work? My computer hates me.)


----------



## jcal




----------



## dulcinea

View attachment 95211


----------



## EternalNocturne

I didn't feel like cropping, even though that would take minimal effort.
Just look at my eyes.


----------



## sceptical mystic

"You've picked my interest" eyes








vs 

"Just leave me alone" eyes


----------



## theredpanda

See avatar :wink:


----------



## OneCoffeePlease




----------



## an absurd man

Am I the only one with red eyes?


----------



## Populifolia




----------



## Incognita




----------



## Incognita

[edit]


----------



## metaphor




----------



## ANaNAs

My eye at about midnight.
View attachment 102586


----------



## Aha




----------



## eydimork

metaphor said:


>


Your eyes are like...











* *




Nah, they're pretty.


----------



## metaphor

eydimork said:


> Your eyes are like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, they're pretty.


Disguised by a sweet INFP mask...  

But yeah.. Not the first time I've been told to have big eyes.


----------



## EternalNocturne

This is my "I'm not entirely sure about this" face.


Because I can't take a normal photo.


And I wanted to disturb/creep you out. 
Trololololololo


----------



## luxurieux

I have a constant struggle with the color of my eyes. Are they blue? Are they gray? We just don't know. It depends on the lighting.


----------



## EternalNocturne

luxurieux said:


> I have a constant struggle with the color of my eyes. Are they blue? Are they gray? We just don't know. It depends on the lighting.


I have a similar problem. My eyes are between grey and green, so I refer to my eye colour as "greyeen".
I hate answering forms that ask. lol


----------



## Bullet




----------



## Xenograft

I'll bite:


----------



## NIHM

Yeah they change color on what I'm wearing and the cloud cover outside or source of light. Mostly green, sometimes blue, and sometimes yellow.


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

I might have already posted, but whatever.










Right:









Left










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helnax




----------



## Wilv

I'm 18 and have the eyes of a 50 year old.


----------



## Eudaimonia

These are my spare eyes.



















ok ok... the real ones...









too grainy. I need a better camera.


----------



## Praxidike

These are my 'spirit animal' eyes 










Quality is quite poor but here we go, my actual eye:










This picture might be slightly better:


----------



## SkittlesButterface




----------



## SkittlesButterface

Praxidike said:


> This picture might be slightly better:


Wow you have gorgeous eyes!!


----------



## SkittlesButterface

Wilv said:


> View attachment 119050
> 
> 
> I'm 18 and have the eyes of a 50 year old.


Your eyes are intense; focused. I think it's awesome


----------



## FakeLefty




----------



## Praxidike

SkittlesButterface said:


> Wow you have gorgeous eyes!!


Right back at ya and thank you, that's sweet of you =)


----------



## Wilv

SkittlesButterface said:


> Your eyes are intense; focused. I think it's awesome


Thanks {:

Yours are very pretty.


----------



## SkittlesButterface

Wilv said:


> Thanks {:
> 
> Yours are very pretty.


Thank you ^-^


----------



## SkittlesButterface

Praxidike said:


> Right back at ya and thank you, that's sweet of you =)


You're welcome ^3^


----------



## The Marauder

A little bloodshot in this picture..
But there ya go.


----------



## zombiefishy




----------



## SoulRefugee

I never realized how focused my eyes look


----------



## tiki




----------



## Draki




----------



## Sybyll

Doing this from my tablet, not sure if I did it right :frustrated:


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

No make-up... 









I love eyes and look into people's eyes, and currently annoyed, as I can't really watch as my computer is slow right now. But I'll come back.


----------



## Amandine

You get only one.


----------



## DualGnosis

Amandine said:


> You get only one.


Your skin is really white, it almost blends in with the website background.


----------



## Amandine

DualGnosis said:


> Your skin is really white, it almost blends in with the website background.


That's probably because the photo was shot in grayscale.


----------



## Xena2

Green.


----------



## DualGnosis

Amandine said:


> That's probably because the photo was shot in grayscale.


LOL. Did you think I was serious? I guess I need to work on how I write sarcastic remarks.


----------



## HltrSkltr

peek-a-boo!


----------



## SweetPickles

*Brown*









When I crop too much, it becomes blurry.


----------



## Asity

I'll bite. But only with one eye.


----------



## SweetPickles

Green eyes are so pretty!


----------



## Nymeria

It's super shitty quality but ok.


----------



## MsFancyPants

mah eyes


----------



## Aqualung

<<< my 57 year old windows. I look ticked off but I'm actually smiling, a little. If I change my avatar I'll try to remember to figure out how to copy & paste on a MAC & drop in a pic here. last time I tried it I posted a link with my name in it.


----------



## Rafiki

hehehe
it's kinda hard to take a photo that dishonestly 
reflects* how much green is in my eye


*HAZEL*

hashhh taaaahggg haayzzuhll


----------



## koalaroo

0 makeup. I could probably really make them pop with the right eye makeup.


----------



## Magnus von Grapple




----------



## mikan

Crossing my eyes, lol 9_9


----------



## The Chameleon

wow no im only givin u one eye


----------



## judiyqing7

What they look like at this angle, with this lighting.

At another angle with another lighting they can look a little different. Of course.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## lemonfries

hehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alumina

* *





Finally found one that doesn't look too serious.


----------



## Momentz

* *


----------



## Retsu




----------



## Pappy

Aaaand there is my eye


----------



## DoctorShoe




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Melancholia




----------



## Ad Astra




----------



## Kyo




----------



## TheCosmicCowgirl

My Ni-eyes. Lol


----------



## ElliCat




----------



## Stasis

I'm sick... 



The Force said:


> View attachment 158242


Wow!



deesu said:


>


Geez! Brilliant.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

EDLC said:


> Wow!


Thank you so much )


----------



## gracie1030

INFJ eyes


----------



## ae1905

Katrina Stormo in Utero said:


> * *


matches you avatar


----------



## iHeartCats

Batcat eyes!











*I can see in hte dark.


----------



## Scarab

iHeartCats said:


> Batcat eyes!
> 
> View attachment 164610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I can see in hte dark.


M4stur Ch3f! such ey3s very aproprate for U


----------



## iHeartCats

Scarab said:


> M4stur Ch3f! such ey3s very aproprate for U


htanx fren <3

btw. 1 w1pe my 4ss wit 10$ nw


----------



## BoomerGirl

My natural eyes: 








With mascara: 








My eyes look a lot darker with mascara. :kitteh:


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

Stelliferous said:


> I was told my eyes are blue. But to me they are green. Either I'm color blind or someone else is. Probably me.


It depends a lot on the light. My own eyes might seem anywhere between blue, green and grey under the right conditions.


----------



## Syvelocin

They're really weird at least to me. Grey green-blueish, the amount of which likes to fluctuate, with an amber ring.








I was like fifteen here, but I love how green they were in this one.








And a picture I just took where you can see my amber ring clearer and the color difference.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

Syvelocin said:


> They're really weird at least to me. Grey green-blueish, the amount of which likes to fluctuate, with an amber ring.
> 
> View attachment 229498
> 
> I was like fifteen here, but I love how green they were in this one.
> 
> View attachment 229514
> 
> And a picture I just took where you can see my amber ring clearer and the color difference.


Hey! You nicked my eyes!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



My lovely Is.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

M said:


> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely Is.


 


^^Oops, I read it wrong. It was spelled "eyes" and for some reason I read "Is". My eyes must've been closed. In fact, they are still closed, so I can't post them here. Here are more of my lovely "i"s instead: 
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## TheSummerOne761

M said:


> ^^Oops, I read it wrong. It was spelled "eyes" and for some reason I read "Is". My eyes must've been closed. In fact, they are still closed, so I can't post them here. Here are more of my lovely "i"s instead:
> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


LOL
:laughing:

Anyway, here's mine:


----------



## Laylaw

TheSummerOne761 said:


> LOL
> :laughing:
> 
> Anyway, here's mine:
> View attachment 229930


They look very delicate. Like an INFP.







<-- And these are mine.


----------



## Momentz

Pack your bags and make room for mine.


* *













(Sidenote, I know I'm ugly -- and that the image is too large, but it's too late now.)


----------



## JackSparroww




----------



## N o i r

*^Old picture but still my eye(s)*


----------



## Trademark

‡.


----------



## Biracial

creepiest thread ever


----------



## Booyou

Ilike when they look yellow in the light. 

* *


----------



## mhysa

Booyou said:


> Ilike when they look yellow in the light.
> 
> * *


absolutely beautiful!! :3

this is a super old picture, but it's a good one to show my true eye color, i think.


----------



## Booyou

mhysa said:


> absolutely beautiful!! :3
> 
> this is a super old picture, but it's a good one to show my true eye color, i think.
> 
> View attachment 233346


Omg you are soooo cuuuute :3


----------



## mhysa

thank you!! <3


----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Ziwosa

Needs more jpeg


----------



## Trademark

mhysa said:


> absolutely beautiful!! :3
> 
> this is a super old picture, but it's a good one to show my true eye color, i think.
> 
> View attachment 233346


*Post your face thread* {: haha. Btw charming ♥


----------



## Mac The Knife

Reference picture of my eye I used for a drawing.


----------



## gardengnome

Okay


----------



## Metalize




----------



## Mange

View attachment 316378


----------



## Mange

Mactheknife said:


> View attachment 315233
> 
> Reference picture of my eye I used for a drawing.


Wow! You have beautiful eyes

*eye, lol


----------



## Mac The Knife

rachel.craig.522 said:


> View attachment 316378


So do you! Thank you very much xD The other eye is pretty similar to that one hah


----------



## derlierina

I like them black&white more...


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

The white thing within my left cornea is a scar.


----------



## Blue Soul

LuvGen said:


> View attachment 316602
> 
> The white thing within my left cornea is a scar.


How's your sight on that eye?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Blue Soul said:


> How's your sight on that eye?


I can still see though, but my dominant one is my right eye.


----------



## dracula

The best picture I could find from my phone. Apparently it's a bit grainy but oh well.


----------



## INTJellectual

The Eyes of the Depressed


----------



## Kelleth

My eyes are uninteresting.


----------



## mhysa

:b


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Oh noes, I haz hurt nose


----------



## Little_Bird

I have no mascara on, I swear!! XD


----------



## ShadowsRunner

bleh, lame


----------



## illow




----------



## Groovy




----------



## Tzara

Teacher said:


> View attachment 339610


Oh my god, its 6:30 and you still have more than half of your battery life. I want that phone!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

mhysa said:


> :b
> 
> View attachment 330250


Haha, you look like your avatar.
Sans silly wig.

btw, I WANT TO SQUEEZE YOUR CHEEKS


----------



## Groovy

Tzara said:


> Oh my god, its 6:30 and you still have more than half of your battery life. I want that phone!


LOL
It's a Xiaomi Mi3  I love it!!


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

The fact that they actually aren't dilated for once is a sign that I need more drugs.


----------



## piano




----------



## narfae

i cant play the piano said:


>











Uh, I totally did not mean to attach that to your post... habit to reply with quote, I guess. :3 You are stunning, btw. I bet your eyes look even prettier in the light?!


----------



## NeFiLia




----------



## Cesspool

Teacher said:


> View attachment 339610


You look like you're hot


----------



## Cesspool

i cant play the piano said:


>


You're pretty


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

^-^


----------



## Trademark

i cant play the piano said:


>


youre pretty indeed


----------



## Trademark

Alright, here we go.


----------



## Tzara

Trademark said:


> Alright, here we go.


are you blind? :shocked:


----------



## Punniez

Cesspool said:


> You look like you're hot


You sound like a frat bro. 

For the thread, since you insist, here are my eyes:


----------



## Trademark

Tzara said:


> are you blind? :shocked:


no


----------



## Ausserirdische

Punniez said:


> You sound like a frat bro.
> 
> For the thread, since you insist, here are my eyes:


Amazing.

Here is mine:


----------



## Punniez

Paranoid Android said:


> Amazing.
> 
> Here is mine:


Simply beautiful. Too bad there isn't one to match. I can almost feel the fiery passion in your eyes.


----------



## TrueLies

eyyyyyyyyyyessssss


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Ugh. No makeup and it's hard to get a decent focus on a DSLR without a macro lens and shooting it at myself. People seem to think my eyes are beautiful. It's a color the Bretons call glasz. They shift color, too; some days they are more green or more blue or gray. When I was a child, they were blue and they turned gray when I was an adolescent. Now, they just do strange things. 

I don't like making eye contact because it causes me physical pain. Those who manage to make eye contact with me say that they feel I can see their deepest, darkest secrets or that I'm eating their soul. I have no idea why, though.


----------



## IDontThinkSo




----------



## Shade




----------



## kiriosa

Oh damn I actually should go to bed but instead I'm posting my eyes on the internet. Why am I doing this to myself.









What type would you say do I have just by looking at my eyes?


----------



## Jagbas

kiriosa said:


> What type would you say do I have just by looking at my eyes?


A beautiful type for sure


----------



## kiriosa

Jagbas said:


> A beautiful type for sure


Aww you're sweet, thank you!


----------



## Ironweaver




----------



## Jagdpanther




----------



## DeathByFishHeads

View attachment 455129


I'd like someone to tell me my eye color.


----------



## karmachameleon

kiriosa said:


> Oh damn I actually should go to bed but instead I'm posting my eyes on the internet. Why am I doing this to myself.
> 
> View attachment 448033
> 
> 
> What type would you say do I have just by looking at my eyes?


ISFP, you have that melancholy vibe


----------



## karmachameleon

DeathByFishHeads said:


> View attachment 455129
> 
> 
> I'd like someone to tell me my eye color.


brown


----------



## Millie




----------



## SilverFalcon

BlackDog said:


> Eyes are cool. I like eyes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 409002


Agreed. Those especially. That stare is magnetic.

==================


----------



## BlackDog

SilverFalcon said:


> Agreed. Those especially. That stare is magnetic.
> 
> ==================
> 
> View attachment 463658


Thanks man! What colour are your eyes? Blue? You look very mysterious.


----------



## SilverFalcon

BlackDog said:


> Thanks man! What colour are your eyes? Blue? You look very mysterious.


I usually say green, but its dark and low-saturation tone that can vary under different light.
I would say viridian - a dark cyan shade.


----------



## karmachameleon

View attachment 464082


----------



## Booksnob




----------



## cassycook23

My perty green eyes lol


----------



## pertracto

Am I the only one here who thinks this thread is creepy as hell ? 








Anyway I like it, here are my eyes


----------



## Julchen

Eyes are magical things.


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## peter pettishrooms

Purple circle lenses and now I'm ready to suck your soul.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Feel free to sight-type me, anyone.


----------



## Mange

View attachment 493266


Those dark circles are a natural and consistent feature of my face.


----------



## feistyfay

Here you go, lovelies, have a stare into my soul.


----------



## feistyfay

Amelia said:


> View attachment 413706
> 
> 
> Eyeballs.


Even though I must admit I wouldn't usually go for blue eyes, yours are beautiful.  :redface:


----------



## MinneBlomMyosotis

Here you go. - INFJ


----------



## Wolf

The mark on my nose is a scar from an accident that occurred when I was younger.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## Glassland




----------



## that

I don't usually go for this sort of thing, but I am feeling especially vain today. 












I lied, I love posting pics of myself on the internet.


----------



## Kalix

on Tapatalk


----------



## LegendaryBoobs




----------



## Sofi




----------



## fleursdetilleul

DeathByFishHeads said:


> I'd like someone to tell me my eye color.


Grey ?


----------



## fleursdetilleul




----------



## zombiefishy




----------



## Mange

View attachment 507090


----------



## ai.tran.75

zombiefishy said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## voron

* *














sleepy af


----------



## Eram Sum Ero

Going for the totes-serious aesthetic.


----------



## Metalize

Apparently NF-ish eyes.


----------



## Rafiki

been cryin a bit
lols


----------



## pwowq

View attachment 588594

After a good run.


----------



## overlordofpizza

d


----------



## Jaune




----------



## Rafiki

@Witch of Uncertainty

is that you, Jaune?

you join the cult?


----------



## Saturniid

Liontiger said:


> -snip-



You seriously have some of the most gorgeous eyes I've seen.  Oh my god. I just had to say that.


Welp, uhh..... Guess it's my turn!

Ignore my lazy right eye. It likes to be rude. D:


* *


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Liontiger said:


>


No way. This has to be enhanced. I've never seen someone with eyes so beautiful.


----------



## Laylaw




----------



## Miniblini

CONFETTI EYES!

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## penhermit

Tada!


----------



## OP

Yes, I'm aware that my eyelids are uneven.

Possibly TMI:

* *




I wear eyelid tape about one night a week to correct it.


----------



## Dora

Bismuth said:


> View attachment 598033
> 
> Yes, I'm aware that my eyelids are uneven.
> 
> Possibly TMI:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear eyelid tape about one night a week to correct it.


Your eyes are beautiful!

Mine are in my signature, does that count?


----------



## Doll




----------



## Faery

* *


----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## Amy

I see beautiful eyes. Beautiful eyes everywhere!


----------



## Blue Soul

Dora said:


> Mine are in my signature, does that count?


I'll say yes, yes it does.


----------



## Jagbas

Blue Soul said:


> View attachment 605418


*swoons*


----------



## Jagbas

Watch out for crazy eyes









I swear I'm not always like this. It was the beer.

Maybe.


----------



## MsTitipool

Sleepy eyes pf night shift.


----------



## versace




----------



## Millie




----------



## Nefarious

View attachment 619450


Messy makeup after a long night.


----------



## tinyheart

I don't wear makeup, so what you see is what you get. Angry and sleepless.

View attachment 621922


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Doccium




----------



## Lucan1010




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Sybow




----------



## incision

Been jacking around with my camera, learning its technical aspects. This needs improvement but there's enough so you can see my iris.


----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## Sybow

Which eyes?


----------



## WickerDeer

I dressed up my head and face the other day and I also took about 50,000 selfies that day for no good reason (that I will likely just delete). lol

I want to highlight my unibrow that I haven't plucked (my eyebrows at all) for like a year. At first I removed the colors from a couple selfies, because the colors are dishonest, but then I included them because colors are also expressive.

Some people like to put a face to a person they interact with online and eyes seem sort of expressive though I think mine look kind of sleepy and maybe even a little irritated on the bottoms. 












* *






View attachment 877130




View attachment 877131


View attachment 877132


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

WickerDeer said:


> I dressed up my head and face the other day and I also took about 50,000 selfies that day for no good reason (that I will likely just delete). lol
> 
> I want to highlight my unibrow that I haven't plucked (my eyebrows at all) for like a year. At first I removed the colors from a couple selfies, because the colors are dishonest, but then I included them because colors are also expressive.
> 
> Some people like to put a face to a person they interact with online and eyes seem sort of expressive though I think mine look kind of sleepy and maybe even a little irritated on the bottoms.
> 
> 
> View attachment 877129
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 877130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 877131
> 
> 
> View attachment 877132


This is absolutely beautiful! I love the makeup choices also.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Frosty

.


----------



## Queen of Cups

I've been told I look like I'm dreaming with my eyes open.


----------



## attic

edited out


----------



## WickerDeer

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> This is absolutely beautiful! I love the makeup choices also.


Thank you! I love the range of expressions you have. You look like one of my cousins in the first one, when she was younger. Very beautiful! 

I realized that I didn't use mascara...maybe I'll start messing around with makeup again for fun. Some of it can be really colorful but most days I can't be bothered. But I went through this phase where I got colorful palettes and still have them though I barely use it. But it is pretty fun, there are so many--it reminds me of watercolors.


----------



## Crowbo

How do I take a photo in a frame that gets just my eyes and not the top of my head?


----------

